# Cockerpoo tails



## Freddies Mum

Do you cut your cockerpoo's tail, or have the groomer do it?

I'm just interested as I know some do, but Freddie and Darcey's tails have never been cut so look like little plumes.










What do you do? And can we see some pictures?


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Mollys tail tends to get quite tangled if I don't trim it so I keep it shortish - this is about the longest it gets but I don't take a huge amount off - just around a quarter of the length here.


----------



## JulesB

Betty's was about 3in long and looked like a feather. But it kept getting matted so with her recent quite drastic cut her tail was cut to about an inch long. I miss her longer tail but at least this way it's easier to keep mat free!!!

Sorry I don't have any pictures where her tail shows up much as it's usually wagging so much that it's a blur in pictures!!!


----------



## Sezra

I haven't cut Daisy's yet and I will be asking the groomer not to cut it next week as I like them long! Oh I am so scared!


----------



## Freddies Mum

She'll be fine Sarah, just work on getting as many matts out as you can before she goes so they aren't tempted to do anything drastic!


----------



## kendal

gypsy and incas tails were shaved in their early years, mums choice as she wanted a cocker like cut but with a bit of the poodle lamb cut, needless to say i know have controle of their grooming stiles.
so Gypsy and inca have poodle pood tails but then they also have their tails docked like the poodle so it suets them. 

i have trimmed Echos tail a wee bit but never much, it seems to stay at the same length without much trimming. 
Delta has never had heri tail trimmed but her tail sits compleatly different to the others her tail drapes over her back their at the other go out strait, and echos drapes down like a spanial. 


i need to keeps Gypsys short as she mats so babdy, where as incas tail almost never needs a brush 

shaved tales 

















Deltas taile goes over her back, Echos drops down and Gypsys stays fairly strate

























this video shows better what im talking about 

http://youtu.be/1Gq2k-saPyU


----------



## Freddies Mum

Delta has the 'plume' I was talking about. Freddie and Darcey both hold their tails over their backs too. I guess the length wouldn't work if they held them out straight!

Interesting that some of yours are docked. Do you work them?


----------



## JoJo

I will take some pics for you .... I do trim their tails ... but I am liking the fluffy look


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Izzie's talk was trimmed last time she went to the groomers, just to tidy it up a bit tbh, but it is still quite nice & long. Poppy is still really young & not even sure if she'll have a really fluffy tail or not, time will tell


----------



## embee

Flo's is kept tidy with no plume. She wags her tail so much and so vigorously there would be a constant draught and all paperwork would need weighing down with heavy objects if it were kept too long...


----------



## kendal

Freddies Mum said:


> Delta has the 'plume' I was talking about. Freddie and Darcey both hold their tails over their backs too. I guess the length wouldn't work if they held them out straight!
> 
> Interesting that some of yours are docked. Do you work them?


Gypsy and Inca are 5 years old the docking law wasnt braught in till about 3 years ago. our breeder docked all her cockapoos Echo and delta would have been docked if the law hadnt change. she also dew clawed untill we got Delta because the laws in her aria changed so she couldnt get them dew clawed. which is why we had so much bother with Delta getting hers removed when she was spayed. its so much easier to get the dew claws removed at birth. 

docking was one of the things my mum wanted when looking for a cockapoo. i think she would have prefered the was the americans dock the tail llike the cocker but i like that they were docked like the poodle.


----------



## kendal

embee said:


> Flo's is kept tidy with no plume. She wags her tail so much and so vigorously there would be a constant draught and all paperwork would need weighing down with heavy objects if it were kept too long...


i think some cockapoos take on the poodle taile which just cant be kept in the same ways as the more cocker tail. Echo has a very light coat so her tail stays nice and long gypsy and inca i dont think could have had a long tail like that. 
Deltas i have the heep the bit the rubs on her back short as it mats but the rest stays like Echos.


----------



## DONNA

Ive been trimming Buddys i prefer it shorter.


----------



## Sarette

Max is booked in for his first groom next Tuesday and I will ask for his tail to be trimmed as I think I will prefer it nice and tidy...


----------



## Janev1000

Flo looks lovely in that pic. I have already trimmed at least an inch off the end of Biscuit's tail (it seemed to long for his height! - here I go again!). It looks much better now and would like to keep it like Flo's when he gets older.


----------



## dave the dog

Such lovely photos everyone! Mandy, you made me laugh! 

Meg & Benji (with a long trimmed tail)


----------



## Emma

Maggies tail is funny, it curls over her back but she doesnt seem to grow so much fur on her tail! It's never been cut but I think is really not very long! I would like a nice fluffy tail on her she might grow it yet I suppose.








Its hard to catch a photo of a tail that doesnt stop wagging!
Emma x


----------



## Enneirda.

I've never trimmed 'Lo's tail (or head/legs as a matter of fact) her fur is very thin and slow growing.

http://dioko.deviantart.com/art/Perfect-Evening-203624412


----------



## lady amanda

Lady has no tail to trim....well the little nubbin of a tail gets trimmed too the same length as the rest of her tail.


----------



## Emma

Beautiful pics as usual enneirda. Emma x


----------



## Enneirda.

Thank you Emma.


----------

